# Ladyfingers - AG doll - One Piece Bathing Suit, Beach Hat, Beach Bag



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Part of AG doll - Handout #4
June, 2012


AMERICAN GIRL DOLL = ONE-PIECE BATHING SUIT

#6 needles, #3 or #4 weight yarn (Caron Simply Soft, Metallic yarn by Sundance, etc.)
Bib top: 
Work in garter stitch for the entire bathing suit.
Cast on 20 stitches. Knit 8 rows.
Row 1: Knit 1, increase in next stitch, knit across to the last 2 stitches, increase in next stitch, Knit 1.
Row 2: Knit across - no increase.
Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until there are 52 stitches on the needle. Should be at or near the waist.
Rib in K2, P2 ribbing for 4 rows.
Pants Bottom:
(Right Side): Knit across, increasing in the FIRST and LAST stitches.
(Wrong Side): Knit across - no increase.
Continue increasing in this manner until you have 60 stitches on the needle.
Row 1: Increase in FIRST stitch, Knit 28, INCREASE in next stitch, PLACE CENTER MARKER, INCREASE in next stitch, Knit 28, increase in LAST stitch.
Row 2: (Wrong Side): Knit - slipping center marker - no increase.
Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until you have 80 stitches on the needle. (40 stitches for each leg, divided by the center marker.
NOTE: You must increase stitches in this area due to the dolls puffy cloth body. She needs extra room in the seat area.
Next Row: (Right Side): Knit across 40 stitches, remove marker, TURN.
Next Row: (Wrong Side): Knit back across these same 40 stitches for swimsuit pant leg
Knit 4 rows in garter stitch. Bind off in knit.
Attach yarn in center of garment and knit across remaining 40 stitches.
Knit back across these 40 stitches for the second pant leg.

FURRY/GLITTERY TRIMMED BEACH HAT

#6 needles
Neon furry trim, or any long-strand glittery eyelash yarn, or Metallic yarn by Sundance and yarn used to knit one-piece bathing suit.

With furry yarn or glittery eyelash yarn, cast on 108 stitches. Knit 8-10 rows. Cut yarn, leaving a strand long enough to sew seam of hat brim.
Attach yarn used to make one-piece bathing suit, Knit 2 together across row = 54 stitches.
Knit 2 rows, pulling stitches tightly to begin crown of hat. 
Purl 1 row.
Knit 12 rows.
Next Row: * Knit 1, K2 together, K1, continue from * across row. If you have an uneven number at end of row - K2 tog.
Knit 1 row.
Next row: * Knit 1, K2 together, K1, continue from * across row. 
Continue to work the decrease rows - ON EVERY ROW - until you have 6-8 stitches on the needle. Cut strand long enough to sew hat seam. Thread onto darning needle, pull stitches up tightly. Knot securely. Sew hat seam down to brim. Attach furry yarn or glittery eyelash strand used for hat brim and sew this seam.

FURRY/GLITTERY TRIMMED BEACH BAG

#6 needles
Same yarn used for beach hat.

With furry or glittery yarn, cast on 35 stitches. Knit 30 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand long enough to sew beach bag seams.
Fold in half - from right to left, or from top to bottom - your choice.
Sew seams, leaving top open.
Attach yarn used for one-piece bathing suit and crochet a chain of 60-65 stitches for beach bag strap to fit over dolls head and cross in front of her body, so beach bag fits at her side. Attach end of chain to opposite side of beach bag.

NOTE: If you cant crochet, knit a chain of 60-65 stitches, knit across in the BACK OF EACH STITCH, then immediately bind off in knit. Attach strap to each end of beach bag.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Elaine for the pattern. I was just going to look through my other handouts to see what resembled the swimsuit. I wasn't aware it was a new pattern.
I will be making it soon. I love the furry rug she is standing on.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Elaine another brilliant pattern this is so addictive!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Elaine for the pattern.
Danielle


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine, you are jsut so amazing! Love these bathing suits.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So, cute! I know a little girl who I will have to make it for. Thank you!!! ;0)


----------



## oliveoil570 (Apr 15, 2012)

so cute! Gotta make for my granddaughter's doll.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern, I'm so glad you've done them one at a time. I like that, saves me from looking them up and I have the picture along with it. Your patterns are so cute! Thanks!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

You've done it again, Elaine, gorgeous patterns again.
Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks you for your generosity Elaine, another wonderful pattern on my to do list!


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

ooooooooooooo ty Elaine!


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

oooooooooooooo ty Elaine!   I posted twice by mistake would not let me remove one. I have been looking for something to use under a tutu this is perfect!


----------



## rpfeifer (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your great patterns. There is a special little girl with a birthday coming up soon and this will be just what she would love.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Elaine you do beautiful work.Would you have a cheerleader outfit for Barbie that you wouldn't mine sharing? Thanks,
Daphne


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Again thankyou. You are so creative and generous.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Elaine, you've done it again. Another beautiful pattern that we can't wait to knit up for our granddaughters. Thanks, Grateful Nana.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Another great item to add to my VERY long list of AG items thanks to you!!! Your kindness in sharing your talent is always appreciated by this Mimi when it brings such joy to my one and only GD


----------



## Andree (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank You for the bathing suit, hat and bag. Another great pattern. Thanks very very much.

Andrée


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Cute suit! Thank you for the pattern, Elaine


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Elaine - thanks for another wonderful AMG doll pattern...you keep my hands busy, luv


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

ok now the girls are going to have to have a two piece and a one piece! which means making three in different colors! I am so glad that you are generous enough to share these easy to knit patterns...my nieces are going to have a great doll wardrobe for Christmas and i can even make some things for their birthdays while i am making gifts and put them away to bring out for those special events. Also they look pretty easy to mail since my sister and her family just moved about 3 hours away ( it means fewer visits.


----------



## Delores T (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern!!! Many of "us" poor grandmothers have more time than money and your patterns are so very special!!! My GREAT GRANDDAUGHTER will thank you too. Delores T.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I have posted a photo of a Barbie doll in a red and white cheerleader outfit.......however, I haven't - yet - written a pattern for it.

Go to "Search", type "Ladyfingers-Barbie doll clothes", then look for the title "Barbie Halloween Costumes".


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I love your patterns - Thank You so much for sharing!!


----------



## peggy mc carthy (Jun 20, 2011)

thank for all your patterns you put very big smiles on my granddaughters face and their friends too Have a great day and keep up the great work you do for us. they always look forward to all you share with us you do make alot of little girls very happy your patterns i make are the new birthday gift for their friends THANK YOU again

peggy mc c


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks Elaine, beautiful as usual


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

oops double post


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you, lovely lady, for being so generous
with your patterns.
Annette


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

How do I print out these patterns?


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! You're AWESOME!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Another fantastic pattern. Many many thanks!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sammy's Nana said:


> How do I print out these patterns?


If there is a quick simple way, I'd like to know also. I've been selecting the text by holding down the mouse button, then control C. Open a blank Word document, then press control V. I have to save the photos separately then insert them into the Word document. Then I can either print or save the pattern and photos.

If there is a simpler way, somebody please help us!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Regarding printing out the patterns posted to this website:

I just now started at Page 1 - One Piece bathing suit, etc....
went up to "File" on my computer, pulled down to "Print" and clicked on it. 

When the printer page opened, I just clicked OK, and it started printing - all the pages, including the comments and all the avatar photos, advertising, etc.

I guess you could change this on the printer box when it opens - tell it to print out 4 pages (two pages of the pattern and one page for each photo), instead of all 7 pages including all the comments.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Regarding printing out the patterns posted to this website:
> 
> I just now started at Page 1 - One Piece bathing suit, etc....
> went up to "File" on my computer, pulled down to "Print" and clicked on it.
> ...


Thanks! I may be just as well off using the cut and paste functions. There are some web sites I do that with also so I don't have to print or save all the advertising.


----------



## Coots (May 6, 2011)

Elaine, Thank you for sharing with all of us. 
Your talent is so appreciated. Your generosity makes us so happy!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for another cute pattern. Thank you hardly seem like enough when you do all the work coming up with such cute outfits all the time, but I couldn't think of all these myself (not even close). Again, thanks and just like everybody else, I shall be waiting for your next pattern.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for another wonderful pattern.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Darling...how very nice of you to share!


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you. This fall I'm going to spend aweek or so with my GD and I thought I would knit for her doll. Can add to the list.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just so sassy in this bathing suit, I love it.


----------



## mybelle58 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just finished the bathing suit! SUPER CUTE. I do have a question. I can't find instructions on making the straps for the top of the suit. They look crocheted on the picture. I am probably just overlooking a line in the pattern but I just wanted to check before I "wing it" and crochet straps to the suit.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Awesome Elaine

I've been going back through the posts to see if there are any more patterns before I joined and placing them in pdf format.


So here is this one - Am Girl One Piece Glittery Bathing Suit

Rhyanna


----------

